# 75G LED lighting opinions



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

Probably a repeated discussion, sorry, just wanted a quick opinion.

75g (48x18 standard) stock with single fluorescent (50/50 bulb).

I am thinking of eventually upgrading to LED, I am considering:

Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Lighting System - 48" to 60" (2000 total Lumens)

Or

Beamworks Reef Bright LED 48" 3300 Timer Ready (3340 total Lumens)

I like the Beamworks because of the timer ready (I have used these timers on different LED, works great).

But I like the lighting options with the Current.

Thoughts and opinions are appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well since people do read this, I will share. I'm now seriously thinking about a satellite pro:

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lig ... e-led-pro/

Little pricey but built in timer with all the new igniting features? Very tempting!


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dreamcatcher
I have a Pro + & happy with it.
The + Pro is brighter than the base model & the + model.
Dr Foster & Smith has Currents on sale now. The Pro doesn't show a sale price but I'm you call them sure they will honor it. They also have 20%-off sales all the time.
Sign-up for their emails...


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the Plus model and am also happy with it.
I added the single ramp timer and love it. I've had people tell me the timer does not work on the Plus model (even Current's customer service told me that) but I found it works fine as long as you use the preset colors.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Slater, I see the Pro model has twice the wattage and many more lumens than the Plus. Do you ever wonder about it being too bright? Do you think it promotes more algae growth? 
I like the added features on the Pro and have considered upgrading in the future but worry about it being too bright.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

RandyS said:


> Slater, I see the Pro model has twice the wattage and many more lumens than the Plus. Do you ever wonder about it being too bright? Do you think it promotes more algae growth?
> I like the added features on the Pro and have considered upgrading in the future but worry about it being too bright.


We have our lights on just in the evening from 5 to 10 & I really can't say we have a huge algae issue at all. We clean our tanks every 2 weeks & yes there is a film of brown algae on the back glass at times but what tank doesn't...
We have an Ecoexotic E Series on the 125 & would say the algae grown on both tanks are equal. 
We have zero green algae on any of the rocks on either tank.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have two 24" Current Satellite + LED fixtures on my 125 gallon tank. I run them 8 to 10 hours a day. I've had it up and running with fish for just over five weeks. I now have green algae growing on most of my rocks. My tank is crystal clear, do 30 to 40% water changes weekly. Is this not a good thing?


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

I worry about to much light and algae with the Pro+. I did not think the Plus model was timer compatible. So it's the same timer unit as the Pro? Thank you everyone for the responses. And on the general algae question, I don't think most types of algae are bad for the fish, just an eye sore for the fish keeper (please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

dreamcatcherr9 said:


> I worry about to much light and algae with the Pro+. I did not think the Plus model was timer compatible. So it's the same timer unit as the Pro? Thank you everyone for the responses. And on the general algae question, I don't think most types of algae are bad for the fish, just an eye sore for the fish keeper (please correct me if I'm wrong).


I think the Pro model uses the dual ramp timer. I bought the Current USA single ramp timer for about $30.

http://current-usa.com/accessories/single-ramp-timer/

The 15 minute ramp feature works great on my Plus model but I keep the light on one of the (6) preset colors.


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you. Tough tough choice. The Plus for around $130 plus another $30 for timer is way cheaper than a Pro for around $260. And if the timer works (I don't mind using one of the 6 presets), but can you still use the other lighting features? So only real difference I see is the lumens. And I don't plan on doing live plants. Hmmmm. To anyone reading this, is your Pro worth the cost?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I went through this last week on my 90G

I went with the Current Satellite Plus. Reason for this, I have a non planed tank, and did not want to wash the colors out on the tank and fish with the Pro

I also did not want to promote algae

On my Plus, I run it on the white/blue pre programmed channel. If I put it on the white channel, it becomes to bright and starts to wash out the colors

The Pro series is aimed at SW reef tanks to promote coral growth. I'm still cycling my tank, but should have fish in this week, to see how well it brings out their colors


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

Do you have a timer on your Plus?

So, through more research, I see there is a "Standard model(model# 4003), A Plus (model# 4008), and a Plus Pro (model# 4013).

I think they have a separate model geared for Saltwater (modal# 4018?).

FYI, model numbers are for 48" version.

I would do a Plus IF the timer would work (with Lunar light capability) but I am not 100% sure it will.

A Pro model seems like the only one that has full controls WITH timer.

Thank you everyone for your responses.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

When I research this last month when I bought mine the pro condemned 2 channels the plus cannot the plus will be able to do both but not separately only the Pro can do that yes the pro is for reef tanks or planted tanks. It's cheaper to throw a strip of moon lights on there for a couple of bucks on a $2 timer with the plus versus the pro.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Also just to give you a little background about myself I had almost $2k in lights on my saltwater. Trust me I am very picky about lighting I would not having a problem dropping 4 of 500 on it if I thought it was needed since I am NOT growing any plans I do not need hi par values

Look up Kessel AW360 , I had 4 of them on my 180 SW tank controlled by an Apex Controller

I actually thought about doing two of them for this tank just because to make the colors so beautiful. But they are in the spectrum of 10k to 20k range

For official only tank I can achieve the same goals by using t5 fixtures At a quarter of the price

Since these are freshwater tanks and we are not grown any coral and have to worry about growing alage , I went with the light that I went with for now and love it as the others suggested it does it mean I may change it down the road to a Kessil or something


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

I really appreciate the response (and the saltwater reference, I totally understand).

I am just in planning stages for now, I think come closer to Christmas I will make a purchase (on a good sale hopefully).

Thank you again.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Sure no problem, let us know what you end up with. I still have to buy the controller for my plus also

I haven't yet, because like you, I wanted the dual channels separated , and still not 100% if I'm going to keep it, or get the Pro


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

I must admit, after printing and reading all the literature side by side, while close, and the plus pro is a bit more costly, I am leaning towards the +pro model # 4013. It's not the original $300, I can find for as low as $260. If it drops under $250 on sale somewhere I will probably jump on it.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

They sell refurbished A models on Ebay for half the cost all the time, check it out


----------



## dreamcatcherr9 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lmao! I actually did see those first. It's what actually started my search into these models (when I started to notice the different models). Thank you. Appreciated


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

dreamcatcherr9 said:


> I must admit, after printing and reading all the literature side by side, while close, and the plus pro is a bit more costly, I am leaning towards the +pro model # 4013. It's not the original $300, I can find for as low as $260. If it drops under $250 on sale somewhere I will probably jump on it.


Please keep us posted on what you think when you get it.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

RandyS said:


> I have the Plus model and am also happy with it. I added the single ramp timer and love it. I've had people tell me the timer does not work on the Plus model (even Current's customer service told me that) but I found it works fine as long as you use the preset colors.





RandyS said:


> The 15 minute ramp feature works great on my Plus model but I keep the light on one of the (6) preset colors.


I love my _Current Satellite Freshwater LED Plus_. However, I tried adding the _Current Single Ramp Timer,_ and contrary to Randy's experience, I can't get the 15-minute ramp feature to work even if I use the preset colors. Has anyone found a ramp timer that definitely works with the Current Satellite LED Plus?


----------

